# Arnold Classics 2014



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2013)

Juan Morel targets AC Brazil

Gear TV Presents: Juan Morel Trains Legs At The East Coast Mecca 12-14-13


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2013)

Milan Sadek back, traps, and abs workout for Arnold Amateur Columbus

Trninkov videolog: Milan dek (13/2013)


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 1, 2014)

Michelle Blank Preps for Fitness International 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2014)

Shawn Rhoden arm workout 10 weeks out

Video: Flexatron Blasts Arms | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 5, 2014)

Three of MD's own team up for a two-part arm workout just before the new year. IFBB Pros Victor Martinez, Jon Delarosa & Juan "Diesel" Morel show us a pro quality workout at Bev Francis Powerhouse Gym as they are all gearing up for their coming competitions. Vic is prepping for the Arnold Classic in Columbus while Jon & Juan have the Arnold Rio set as their first show of 2014. 

Victor Martinez with Jon Delarosa and Juan Morel Training Arms in Prep for the 2014 Season Part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 5, 2014)

Victor Martinez with Jon Delarosa and Juan Morel Training Arms in Prep for the 2014 Season Part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 15, 2014)

Branch Warren & Johnnie Jackson - Chest Workout

Branch Warren is currently 10 weeks out from the Arnold Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 15, 2014)

Jose Raymond trains Hamstrings 9 Weeks Prior to the Arnold Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2014)

Evan Centopani & Jose Raymond - Chest Workout 8 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2014)

IFBB Pro Victor Martinez & Jon Delarosa Train Delts 7 Weeks From The Arnold Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2014)

Andrew Hudson 6 weeks out of Arnold Amateur

Cooking with Bulk episode 2- diet food


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2014)

Jakub Subrt Part 1 Back and calf training for Arnold Europe Amateur 

Tr?ninkov? videolog: Jakub ?ubrt (01/2014)


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2014)

Arnold Europe Amateur 

Lorenzo Becker - Road to Arnold Classic / Ep1


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 22, 2014)

Shawn Rhoden and Ed Nunn train legs 7 weeks out

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/ifbb/rhoden-nunn-train-legs


----------



## bradray5871 (Jan 22, 2014)

Any bros going to the Arnold Classic in Columbus? I was 10 feet from Arnold last year ( just happened to be in the right place at the right time )


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2014)

Jose Raymond shoulder workout 6 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 25, 2014)

Arnold Amateur Milan Sadek chest and biceps on January 21, 2014

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-17661-treninkovy-videolog-milan-sadek-01-2014.html


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2014)

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/training/hardcore-shoulder-demolition

IFBB Pro Marco Rivera prepares for the Arnold Classic 212 6 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2014)

Lorenzo Becker - Road to Arnold Classic / Ep2


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2014)

Wim Wamsteeker 5th training Arnold Classics 2014, Monday 30-12-2013 Powerlifting


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2014)

Ivan Voineac January 2014 Shoulder Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2014)

Steve Mann training vlog the deadlift 74 days from the Rogue Fitness Pro 3 Lift @ the Arnold Sports Festival on March 1st in Columbus, Ohio.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2014)

Nia Llenas Arnold prep/ strongwoman classic 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2014)

Tony Searle 13 weeks out from Arnold Amateur 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2014)

Jonathan Byrd squats 16 weeks from XPC at the Arnold


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2014)

Evan Centopani and Jose Raymond ASC 2014 Back Training 5 Weeks out


----------



## s2h (Jan 30, 2014)

If Branch tore his tricpe falling down the stairs..he should be in a bodycast in a coma after those inclines...


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2014)

DENNIS WOLF - LEGS 4.5 WEEKS OUT - 2014 ARNOLD CLASSIC


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2014)

Evan Centopani-Arnold Classic 2014 Prep-Shoulders & Arms just over 4 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2014)

DENNIS WOLF - ARMS 4.5 WEEKS OUT - 2014 ARNOLD CLASSIC


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2014)

Hidetada Yamagishi breaks down his hardcore leg workout 

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/training/pro-training-series-episode-1-legs


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2014)

Evan Centopani-Arnold Classic 2014 Prep-just over 4 weeks out part 2 Chest


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2014)

Brandon Beckrich & Ben Pakulski Leg Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2014)

Charles Dixon & Derek Leverant Train Back, Hamstrings & Delts

6 Weeks Out from the Arnold Classic 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2014)

Andrew Hudson Chest training 4 weeks out ASC 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2014)

Branch Warren and Johnnie Jackson - Back Training Balls-2-Wall 4 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2014)

Johan Karouani in training for the ASC amateur


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2014)

DENNIS WOLF - HAMS/GLUTES 4 WEEKS OUT - 2014 ARNOLD CLASSIC


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2014)

Evan Centopani Back Workout 4 Weeks Out from the ASC 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2014)

Training for Arnold Classic 2014, Physique, Alex VanDerlinden


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2014)

Emillie-Jean Bisgrove-Cole EmJ - Follow my Journey Episode 2 (IFBB FitX/Amateur Arnold Classic 2014)


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2014)

Karla Jean NPC Figure Competitor 5 weeks to Arnold Classic 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2014)

IFBB Pro Juan Morel Trains Chest & Arms - Part 1 - 1/30/2014


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2014)

Yo Lazarov

Yo's Road To The Arnold Classic - Legs -15th January 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2014)

Artem Masalov 8 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2014)

Sami Patari 9 weeks out strongman training


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2014)

Joe Rich 8 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2014)

Kevin Lisak shoulders 6 weeks out of ACA physique


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2014)

Branch Warren & Johnnie Jackson Shoulder Workout 4 Weeks Out from the Arnold Classic 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2014)

Hidetada Yamagishi breaks down his hardcore chest workout 

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/training/pro-training-series-episode-2-chest


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2014)

Marco Luis Treino de costas no Arnold Classic Madrid part 3


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2014)

Věra Mikulcov? př?prava na Arnold Sports Festival 1


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2014)

Vitaly Fateev Delt Workout before Arnold Amateur


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2014)

Roelly Winklaar's Leg Workout 5 Weeks Out

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/training/roelly-winklaars-leg-workout-5-weeks-out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2014)

Jose Raymond and Dana Linn Bailey deltoids 4 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2014)

Lukas Osladil training for AC 212 part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2014)

Lukas Osladil training for AC 212 6 weeks out part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2014)

Lorenzo Becker - Road to Arnold Classic / Ep3


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2014)

Jakub Subrt Part 2 Chest and triceps training for Arnold Europe Amateur with Vitek Sahula

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-17750-treninkovy-videolog-jakub-subrt-02-2014.html


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2014)

Larissa Reis Video Blogs 86, Larissa trains legs on her Road To The Arnold


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 12, 2014)

IFBB Pro Aaron Clark 3 Weeks From The 2014 Arnold Classic!


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 12, 2014)

Real & Raw Training with Roelly Winklaar The Beast trains legs and chest 5 weeks out from the Arnold

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/training/real-raw-training-roelly-winklaar


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 12, 2014)

IFBB Pro Brandon Curry Trains Chest 4 Weeks Out from the 2014 Arnold Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 12, 2014)

Lukas Osladil Back & Triceps Workout 4 Weeks Out from the Arnold Classic 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 12, 2014)

Jennifer Andrews Upper Body Workout 4 Weeks Out from the Arnold Classic 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 12, 2014)

Marius Dohne 11 weeks out Arnold Brasil


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2014)

Paul Poloczek Interview + Training Arms 3 Weeks out Arnold Classic 2014

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/6...ing-arme-3-wochen-vor-der-arnold-classic-2014


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2014)

Lukas Wyler Advanced SST Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2014)

Lorenzo Becker - Road to Arnold Classic / Ep4


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2014)

IFBB Pro Brandon Curry Trains Back 4 Weeks Out from the 2014 Arnold Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2014)

Steve Kuclo - Arnold Brazil Leg Training


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2014)

IFBB Pro Aaron Clark 3 Weeks From The 2014 Arnold Classic Part 2!


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Real & Raw Training with Roelly Winklaar The Beast trains legs and chest 5 weeks out from the Arnold
> 
> http://www.flexonline.com/videos/training/real-raw-training-roelly-winklaar



Part 2 Shoulders and Chest

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/training/real-raw-training-roelly-winklaar-part-2


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2014)

IFBB Pro Juan "Diesel" Morel Chest/Arms Pt 2 - Biceps


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2014)

IFBB Pro Juan Morel Trains Chest & Arms - Part 3 - TRICEPS - 1/30/2014


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2014)

Luca Pennazzato 3 weeks out from 2014 Arnold Amateur


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2014)

IFBB Pro Brandon Curry Trains Quads 4 Weeks Out from the 2014 Arnold Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2014)

Hidetada Yamagishi blasts his back from every angle 

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/training/pro-training-series-episode-3-1-back

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/training/pro-training-series-episode-3-2-back


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2014)

'Breaking news from Team Winklaar: Roelly was involved in a motorcycle crash on February 16 and the resulting injuries have forced him to withdraw from the 2014 Arnold Classic. Watch the video for details from his sister & business manager, Etienne Winklaar and check back to FLEXonline for updates later today!'

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/general-news/roelly-winklaar-out-arnold-classic


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2014)

Hidetada Yamagishi's high intensity shoulder workout 

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/training/pro-training-series-4-shoulders-part-1

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/training/pro-training-series-4-shoulders-part-2


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 22, 2014)

Brandon Curry Shoulders & Arms Workout 4 Weeks Out from the Arnold Classic 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 22, 2014)

Brandon Curry Trains Shoulders and Arms 4 Weeks Out from the 2014 Arnold Classic (Part 2)


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 22, 2014)

Brandon Curry Trains Hamstrings and Calves 4 Weeks Out from the 2014 Arnold Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 22, 2014)

Gennifer Strobo Two Weeks Out From Arnold Figure International


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 22, 2014)

Jose Raymond and Evan Cenotpani - Precontest Quadriceps 3 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 22, 2014)

Tricky Jackson 2 Weeks Out from the Arnold Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 22, 2014)

Hidetada Yamagishi - Arnold Classic 2014 Leg Workout 2 Weeks Out on Muscle Beach TV


----------



## ElitePeptides (Feb 22, 2014)

Sick as always gregz


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 23, 2014)

Fred "Biggie" Smalls blasts back one week before the Arnold 

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/training/biggies-back


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 23, 2014)

Branch Warren & Johnnie Jackson - Back Workout 8 Days Out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2014)

IFBB Pros Aaron Clark & Juan Morel: Heavy Back Day Part 1 of 2!


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2014)

IFBB Pros Aaron Clark & Juan Morel: Heavy Back Day Part 2 of 2!


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2014)

Johan Karouani trains back, shoulders and chest 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2014)

Artem Masalov back training: types of muscle fibers (in Russian)


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2014)

Dennis Wolf Chest Workout 1 Week Out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2014)

IFBB Pro Fred "Biggie" Smalls Trains Back Days Before The 2014 Arnold Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2014)

Dennis Wolf Back Workout 1 Week Out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2014)

Arnold Classic Amateur 2014, Paul Poloczek Super Heavyweight from germany 4 days out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2014)

Jose Raymond Arm Workout 1 Week Out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2014)

East Coast Mecca Video: Lukas Osladil Leg Training days out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2014)

East Coast Mecca Posing Video: Lukas Osladil 6 days out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2014)

Hidetada Yamagishi's high intensity arm workout

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/training/pro-training-series-5-arms

Hidetada Yamagishi's high intensity calf workout

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/training/pro-training-series-6-calves


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2014)

DENNIS WOLF - SHOULDERS 5 DAYS OUT - 2014 ARNOLD CLASSIC


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2014)

Daniel Struller 2 weeks out of Arnold Amateur shoulder training with Manuel Bauer

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/a...ld-classic-schulter-training-mit-manuel-bauer


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2014)

Lukas Wyler Formcheck 2 days out of AC Amateur

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/f...estival-2014-lukas-wyler-formcheck-2-days-out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2014)

Arnold Sports Festival 2014, Antonella Trantaki Posing 3 days out (Bikini Fitness) 

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/4...lla-trantaki-posing-3-days-out-bikini-fitness


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2014)

Arnold Sports Festival 2014, Angela Derzapf Posing Body Fitness up to 155cm 3 days out

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/4...apf-posing-body-fitness-up-to-155cm-3-das-out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2014)

Webcast link

http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2014-arnold-webcast/


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2014)

Amateur Womens Bikini Gallery

http://muscle-insider.com/photos/arnold-amateur-womens-bikini-2014

Amateur Mens Classic Bodybuilding Gallery

http://muscle-insider.com/photos/2014-arnold-amateur-mens-classic-bodybuilding


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2014)

Amateur Womens Fitness Gallery

http://muscle-insider.com/photos/arnold-amateur-womens-fitness-2014

Amateur Womens Figure Gallery

http://muscle-insider.com/photos/arnold-amateur-womens-figure-2014


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2014)

Arnold Classic 2014, Dennis Wolf last workout


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2014)

Figure awards: sixth gennifer strobo 
 fifth place. Candace Lewis
 fourth place Ann Titone
 third place Camalla Rodriguez
 second place Heather dees 
 winner. Candice Keene 

212 awards
 sixth Charles Dixon
 fifth Jose Raymond 
 fourth Hide Yamagishi
 third Aaron Clark
 second David Henry 
 winner Flex Lewis 

Fitness
 sixth Royale
 fifth Trish warren
 fourth Bethany cisternino
 third Tanji Johnson
 second Regiane DeSilva
 winner Oksana Grishina


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Milan Sadek back, traps, and abs workout for Arnold Amateur Columbus
> 
> Trninkov videolog: Milan dek (13/2013)



He changed his target to Arnold Europe.

Leg Training with Vlasto Kalas

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-17994-treninkovy-videolog-milan-sadek-02-2014.html


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2014)

Bikini results 

 6. India Paulino
 5. Stacey Alexander
 4. Nathalia Melo -
 3. Amanda Latona--
 2. Yeshaira Robles-- 
 1. Ashley Kaltwasser--


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2014)

Men's Open Placings

 6. Branch Warren
 5. Evan Centopani
 4. Victor Martinez 
 3. Cedric McMillan 
 2. Shawn Rhoden
 1. Dennis Wolf


----------



## Intense (Mar 1, 2014)

Was glad wolf pulled it off


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2014)

Amateur Overall gallery

http://www.eastlabs.sk/arnold-classic/3378/2014-arnold-classic-amateur-overall-vitazi-fotogalerie


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Amateur Overall gallery
> 
> http://www.eastlabs.sk/arnold-classic/3378/2014-arnold-classic-amateur-overall-vitazi-fotogalerie



http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-18003-arnold-classic-amateur-2014-vysledky-a-fotografie-den-3.html


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2014)

Complete Amateur Overall Results with scoring

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-18014-arnold-classic-amateur-2014-kompletni-vysledky-s-body.html


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2014)

Alex VanDerlinden physique follow up






Pigged out a day early, felt a little flat  great experience and learned a lot, need atleast another 5 lbs on me for show day


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2014)

Juan Morel - Leg Workout 10.5 Weeks Out from the Arnold Classic Brazil 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 10, 2014)

IFBB Pro Jon Delarosa Trains Shoulders 10 Weeks Out from the Arnold Classic Brazil


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 10, 2014)

Jakub Subrt Part 3 Shoulders and biceps training for Arnold Europe Amateur with Radek Lonc

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-18071-treninkovy-videolog-jakub-subrt-03-2014.html


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2014)

2014 Arnold Classic 212 / Aaron Clark Trains Chest HEAVY 3 Weeks out of Columbus


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2014)

Kevin Lisak at Arnold Amateur 2014 Men's Physique Pre Judging and Finals 

Kevin Lisak at the 2014 Arnold Amateur Men's Physique Competition. Up to 178cm Class.
Ended up finishing in 6th place, not where I wanted to be but a huge improvement from last year and the year before that! Keep pushing forward.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2014)

Juan Alonso Pineda (Arnold Brazil)


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 24, 2014)

Flex Lewis Photoshoot after winning the Arnold Classic 212

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/training/photo-shoot-arnold-212-champ-flex-lewis


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2014)

Milan Sadek back and triceps workout for Arnold Amateur Europe with Vlasta Kalas

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-18197-treninkovy-videolog-milan-sadek-03-2014.html


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 29, 2014)

IFBB Pro Juan DIESEL Morel - Back Training for the Arnold Classic Brazil


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 29, 2014)

Lorenzo Becker - Road To Arnold Classic / Ep5


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2014)

IFBB Pro Juan DIESEL Morel Poses 3 weeks before the 2014 Arnold Classic Brazil!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2014)

Steve Kuclo Chest Workout - 5 Weeks Out from the Arnold Classic Brazil 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2014)

IFBB Pro Bodybuilder Juan DIESEL Morel Trains Delts / 20,000 calorie cheat days!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2014)

Jakub Subrt Part 4 Shoulders and biceps training for Arnold Europe Amateur with Martin Guna

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-18325-treninkovy-videolog-jakub-subrt-04-2014.html


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2014)

Jon Delarosa and Marco Rivera Train Back and Chest 4 Weeks Out from the Arnold Brazil


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2014)

Juan "Diesel" Morel Trains Back with Akim Williams 3 Weeks Out from the 2014 Arnold Classic Brazil


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 15, 2014)

IFBB Pro Bodybuilder Juan DIESEL Morel Trains Chest / Secrets to Bigger Muscle Shared!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2014)

Milan Sadek chest and biceps workout for Arnold Amateur Europe with Boris Orava

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-18488-treninkovy-videolog-milan-sadek-04-2014.html


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2014)

Steve Kuclo Chest Workout - 2 Weeks Out from the Arnold Classic Brazil 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 23, 2014)

Jon Delarosa with Victor Martinez Training Chest 2 Weeks Out from the Arnold Brazil


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 23, 2014)

Marius Dohne final day of depletion before Arnold Brasil


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2014)

Steve Kuclo Leg Workout - 5 Days Out from the Arnold Classic Brazil 2014


----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2014)

IFBB Pro Steve Kuclo trains shoulders 4 days after winning the 2014 Arnold Classic Brazil.


----------



## Gregzs (May 17, 2014)

Jakub Subrt Part 5 Back training for Arnold Europe Amateur with Ilja

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-18637-treninkovy-videolog-jakub-subrt-05-2014.html


----------



## Gregzs (May 28, 2014)

Lorenzo Becker - Road to Arnold Classic / Ep6


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Milan Sadek chest and biceps workout for Arnold Amateur Europe with Boris Orava
> 
> http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-18488-treninkovy-videolog-milan-sadek-04-2014.html



Milan Sadek shoulders and biceps workout for _Amateur Olympia _ 

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-18922-treninkovy-videolog-milan-sadek-05-2014.html


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 1, 2014)

Arnold Classic/ Suisse IFBB 2014, épisode 1, Nicolas Vullioud


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 1, 2014)

Lorenzo Becker - Road to Arnold Classic / Ep7


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2014)

Jakub Subrt Part 6 Circuit Training 3 Days Out of Amateur Olympia

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-18969-treninkovy-videolog-jakub-subrt-06-2014.html


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Arnold Classic/ Suisse IFBB 2014, épisode 1, Nicolas Vullioud



His last pics before precontest diet. @97kgs


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 22, 2014)

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-19097-treninkovy-videolog-milan-sadek-06-2014.html

Milan Sadek full body workout 1 week after Olympia Amateur


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Lorenzo Becker - Road to Arnold Classic / Ep7



Apparently 20 cops were sent to restrain him and he only injured 3 of them. Maybe he will not attend the Arnold Amateur in Madrid.

http://video.fr.msn.com/watch/video...iciers-pour-maitriser-le-culturiste/13qfl8211


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Apparently 20 cops were sent to restrain him and he only injured 3 of them. Maybe he will not attend the Arnold Amateur in Madrid.
> 
> http://video.fr.msn.com/watch/video...iciers-pour-maitriser-le-culturiste/13qfl8211



It seems a complaint filed by an ex-girlfriend has been believed by the court. He will spend 10 months imprisoned.

http://www.metronews.fr/toulouse/to...violent-condamne-a-du-sursis/mnfz!zOjJaGuUBA/

The suspension for the recalcitrant body builder. man of 21 who had mobilized twenty policemen and injured three of them Tuesday night after a bout of domestic violence was eventually sentenced to ten months imprisonment. In the box, Lorenzo Becker presents with a gray shirt tight T biceps impressive. "Despite my appearance I am not violent, I'm surprised to have arrived there for a matter of domestic dispute," he said in an attempt to justify his conduct Tuesday night.

His ex-girlfriend in tears at the bar says that the link beat the wing since August 2012. Arguments succession, beating well. "On Tuesday evening I received slaps and a blow to the knee," she says adding have already filed a complaint against his companion. 
 question of the absorption of anabolic products to sculpt his body is involved in the discussions. "I take every day, that I may have made ​​up pressure when I saw the police," ventured Lorenzo Becker. The police intervened in the violent arrest Tuesday night confirmed the young man was in a daze and barely felt the first two taser discharges.  

A bar, displays a bodybuilder "emotional deprivation" he justifies his personal journey: son of a prostitute and addict mother and an alcoholic father, he was placed in foster care at the age of seven months. After trying to become a professional footballer, he discovered bodybuilding there seven years. "Today I am" banckable "YouTube channel pays me for my videos, I have a contract with a major brand of products but my weak point is the feeling of abandonment. "

While the verdict prohibited including approaching his victim or his apartment, two officers who approached the bodybuilder can not help letting go: "He is doing well."


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2014)

Dennis Arnold Back workout June 2014 for Arnold Europe Amateur

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=617401058367335&set=vb.173659859408126&type=2&theater


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2014)

Nicolas Vullioud  Swiss Nationals and Arnold Amateur Europe 

10 Weeks out at 93 kgs


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 20, 2014)

Ronny Rockel last week prepping for Arnold Madrid:


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2014)

Samir Troudi 8 weeks out of Arnold Classic Madrid Amateur


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2014)

Milan Oboril leg training with Tomas Hnilica (in Czech)

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-19126-treninkovy-videolog-milan-oboril-02-2014.html


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2014)

Milan Oboril chest and shoulder training with Milan Kinc (in Czech)

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-19484-treninkovy-videolog-milan-oboril-03-2014.html


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2014)

Nicolas Vullioud 6 weeks out 






Posing clip and photos on Patrick Tuor's Facebook Page

https://www.facebook.com/patrick.tuor.1


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2014)

The installments of Ronny Rockel's comeback vlog have been posted on the Weider Germany facebook page. It is up to part 6.

https://www.facebook.com/WeiderGermany


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2014)

Vivien Olah Prepping for Madrid






https://www.facebook.com/olahvivien?fref=photo


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2014)

Arnold Classic/ Suisse IFBB 2014, épisode 2, Nicolas Vullioud


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 15, 2014)

Piotr Borecki posing 2 weeks out of Arnold Europe Amateur and 3 weeks out of World Cup


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2014)

Nicolas Vullioud 11 Days Out


----------



## blergs. (Sep 16, 2014)

awesome thread!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2014)

Renato Toth - August 24 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2014)

Nicolas Vullioud 6 days out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2014)

Nicolas Vullioud 1 day out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2014)

Ahmed Fawzy


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 26, 2014)

From Nicolas' facebook:


4th place at ASC Madrid Junior.

Positive thing, i'm still in the best juniors group in Europe. But I can't say I'm totally satisfied. A top 3 would be awesome but that's the game. Judges took their decision. But now I have the man +85kg. A good challenge and only fun and experience

Thanks to Patrick for his amazing work. He is not only a coach, he's like a member of my family


Thanks to all the people who came after the show and for all the messages.
 I promise, I will answer to everyone when I will have time and have a break after this loooong day.

Stay tuned .


----------



## Mafiaballer7 (Sep 26, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 26, 2014)

Nicolas with Ahmed Fauzy


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 26, 2014)

Amateur Weigh-In Gallery

http://www.team-andro.com/coppermine/thumbnails.php?album=2354&page=1#ta_thumblist-mode-thumb


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 26, 2014)

Junior Finals Gallery

http://www.team-andro.com/coppermine/thumbnails.php?album=2362


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2014)

ASC Europe Top 6 Bodybuilding Results!

6th - William Bonac
 5th - Roelly Winklaar 
 4th - Victor Martinez
 3rd - Dexter Jackson
 2nd - Shawn Flexatron Rhoden 
 1st - Dennis Wolf


----------

